# How To: Make your own patttern masks



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Whats up Homies!!! :biggrin: 
Here's a idea I had thought up....How can I make some of those bad ass patterns when I suck when it comes to art and and I have a shaky hand????  
After thinking a bit heres what I came up with....
First off, BIG PROPS TO ZFELIX FOR HOOKING UP THE PATTERN DESIGN for one of my future builds.
Step 1--get your pattern and size it according to your application.








Step 2--print your design on a piece of paper








Step 3--get yourself some pretty good wax paper and cut a piece big enough to cover the design you are working on. In this case it will be the design for the side of the body.








Step 4--here is the important part. tape the piece of wax paper over your design. make sure it is well taped because if not it can cause a major paper jam :uh: 








Step 5--Take some masking tape and tape it down on the wax paper, so now your design is covered.








Step 6--this is also important. Figure out on witch side of the paper your printer prints on when the paper is fed in. Once you figure this out, insert your page that you just worked on so you can print your design.
Print that bad boy up!! :biggrin: 








Step 7--cut off all the excess. you should now be left with your pattern printed on the masking tape, that now has a wax paper backing to it.

















This is where you have to be careful!!! I printed these up on a laser printer, so if I touch the pattern too much the ink starts to come off, as you can see. I never tried this on an inkjet, so it may work better :dunno: this is also where a good wax paper comes in handy. A crappy paper will be a pain in the ass to peel off.

Step 8--peel off the wax paper and get to work









Like I said, this method is not perfect by any means but it can give a very good starting point to make some pretty decent patters. This method should work for just about any type of design like flames, tribal, etc...

I figured Id share this idea with everyone. Maybe someone else can perfect on what I got so far.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks for the tip!

I'll be bookmarking this for sure! :biggrin:


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

sweet tip Doc


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

you da man DOC!!!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

thanks for that tip homie


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

thats a good idea ... thanks for thee pointers.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

awsome info fellas.thx.any more patterns? :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

or to just make it alot easier, go and buy the sticker paper, and just print onto that, than cut and apply


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 7 2007, 05:06 PM~9177113
> *or to just make it alot easier, go and buy the sticker paper, and just print onto that, than cut and apply
> *


I would much rather use a quality masking tape. sticker paper would probably bleed through the edges pretty bad. Have to watch out for lifting the paint also.


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

Dat a smart idea!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 7 2007, 09:19 AM~9175201
> *thanks for that tip homie
> *


X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

sweet tip..thanks


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

meh i have a better way 

why not trace the body with the masking tape


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

good one...... easy to make both sides of the car to match too...

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

i did that for my ladies magnum when we had to resize the decals


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Nov 12 2007, 05:49 PM~9211682
> *meh i have a better way
> 
> why not trace the body with the masking tape
> *


yeah i tried that one too

lay one piece across the body and cut the excess and go to work on the patterns

this was just an experiment


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

HEY DOC AT THE ART STORE THEY SELL SOME STUFF CALLED FRISKIT, I THINK THATS THE WAY YOU SPELL IT :biggrin: ANYWAYS SHIT WORKS GOOD YOU JUST CAN'T LEAVE IT THERE FOR TO LONG ALL THE ADHESIVE SHIT STAYS ON THERE & :angry: YOUR GONNA HAVE TO PELL IT OFF, BUT ON THE OTHER HAND IT WORKS GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 13 2007, 08:00 AM~9216690
> *HEY DOC AT THE ART STORE THEY SELL SOME STUFF CALLED FRISKIT, I THINK THATS THE WAY YOU SPELL IT :biggrin: ANYWAYS SHIT WORKS GOOD YOU JUST CAN'T LEAVE IT THERE FOR TO LONG ALL THE ADHESIVE SHIT STAYS ON THERE &  :angry: YOUR GONNA HAVE TO PELL IT OFF, BUT ON THE OTHER HAND IT WORKS GOOD :biggrin:
> *


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

im not sure how u painted that doc but in this kind of paint job u would spray your main body color first like lets say i wanted a purple car with pink and blue patterns i would paint the whole body purple first then do the next layer of patterns then ect ect ect and with that tape it bleeds if u rattle can paint it cause since its cut sometimes it lifts so an airbrush is the only way of doing these patterns im not sure if anyone remembers when armando was painting tattoo you he pretty much used this same method when he patterned out the roof


BUT ITS A GREAT EXPERIMENT AND SOMETHING DIFFERNT!!


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

this is how we did the templates for my Gfs magnum im sure if you do the whole body side the patterns will be more uniform and can be reversed


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 7 2007, 10:50 AM~9175020
> *Whats up Homies!!! :biggrin:
> Here's a idea I had thought up....How can I make some of those bad ass patterns when I suck when it comes to art and and I have a shaky hand????
> After thinking a bit heres what I came up with....
> ...


need a template for a caddy. :biggrin:


----------



## HTown (Sep 21, 2009)

Good eff'n guide or tutorial! Really helpful!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------

